# Play a 3 note solo over a 12 bar blues



## dolphinstreet (Sep 11, 2006)

Have a look at this 3 note solo video I made -

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eu4etPLecrQ

Each time through the 12 bars, I use only 3 notes from the minor pentatonic scale. An exercise in avoiding playing too many notes!


----------

